# Hallmark and primall discontinued and issues



## Philnotnewtopainting (May 25, 2021)

Had some very interesting word from Repco light a Holland michigan-based Painting company, their trim paint that I've been using for many years in the waterborne market is discontinue in sheen's satin and above and the waterborne primer is discontinued and will not come back. I was told they cannot get the resins for it currently. Last couple years I've been having more and more issues with the two items bonding and now they're pulling it from the stores wonder if anybody else is having issues with it? What are you switching to?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not used much of the Hallmark stuff since Scuff-X and CabinetCoat are my go to trim paints. They are telling me the Repcolite Optima is actually better and a little cheaper. I did spray the Ultima on some shiplap this week. If you have been using a 310 tip, it gives heavy tails even at high pressure. I thinned the paint to get rid of the tails but it sounds like a size 12 orifice is what they recommend due to the tails and others have had the same issue.


----------



## Philnotnewtopainting (May 25, 2021)

At this point I just don't trust the optima until there's at least a year's history on it don't want to be the guinea pig. I've heard that scuff x has a lot of issues with humidity especially in the winter. I am trying the Sherwin-Williams pro block oil and emerald urethane next week spraying a new house trim, just started trying it on a retrim brushing and rolling, it's been about 15 years since I used oil as a primer for inside trim.


----------



## Drew1118 (9 mo ago)

DeanV said:


> I have not used much of the Hallmark stuff since Scuff-X and CabinetCoat are my go to trim paints. They are telling me the Repcolite Optima is actually better and a little cheaper. I did spray the Ultima on some shiplap this week. If you have been using a 310 tip, it gives heavy tails even at high pressure. I thinned the paint to get rid of the tails but it sounds like a size 12 orifice is what they recommend due to the tails and others have had the same issue.
> 
> Scuff x having microbubbling issues right now so they just gave me some new formulated optima to finish a job with. Its supposed to be just as good as scuff x they claimed in a blind feel test. Went to spray it...brand new titan 440.. 310 fflp tip...same issue. Had to put it on almost max pressure to get rid of the tails and it comes out of the gun like you have air in your lines. Tried a 311 non ff tip w bigger nozzle..was even worse...tailed at max pressure. I sprayed the old optima formula back in January due to the same problem w scuff x and that sprayed fine through my 310fflp tip...weird. The optima takes longer to cure as well. You have to wait more than 3 days before putting a built in door on a drying rack or it will leave marks on the painted side. No thanks.


----------

